# Application Mail: les mails ne s'affichent plus



## calypso2000 (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier quand je relève mon courrier, l'application affiche en bas à gauche "Messages reçus... 8 sur 8" et aucun nouveau mail n'apparait. Je peux réitérer l'opération plusieurs fois de suite sans que le résultat ne change.
La configuration du serveur pop est correcte, et quand je me connecte directement sur ma messagerie yahoo il y a en effet des mails non reçus dans Mail.
J'ai essayé de rebooter le mac, de redemarrer l'application, et de désactiver/réactiver la boite mail sans succès.

Auriez-vous des idées ? Le même problème vous est-il déjà arrivé ?

Cordialement,

calypso


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du  modérateur (Aliboron) :
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération ! 
Une chose est sûre, en tout cas, c'est que dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête de ce forum et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## U2forever (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai la même chose que toi depuis le 3 aout.

je les reçois sur l'ipad, sur l'iphone mais pas sur le mac (application mail).

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée?


----------



## Fmparis (7 Août 2010)

Est-ce que vos mails non rapatriés dans mail sont marqué comme "non lus" sur le serveur ?
Car si vous avez lu online ou reçu à travers autre suport (iPade, iPhone, autre ordi) alors ça me paraît normal. Essayez dans un premier temps de les marquer comme 'non lu' dans l'interface web. Et normalement ils devront rentrer dans mail à la prochaine relève.


----------



## U2forever (7 Août 2010)

bonjour et merci pour ton aide.

qu'appelle tu le serveur? si je suis sur yahoo, c'est de les lire directement depuis yahoo?

je viens d'essayer, ca marche pour l'iphone mais pas mail sur mac, il ne veut plus rien rentrer depuis mercredi même si 'il m'affichent comme Calypso2000 en bas à gauche que des mails rentrent...


----------



## Fmparis (7 Août 2010)

U2forever a dit:


> bonjour et merci pour ton aide.
> 
> qu'appelle tu le serveur? si je suis sur yahoo, c'est de les lire directement depuis yahoo?
> 
> je viens d'essayer, ca marche pour l'iphone mais pas mail sur mac, il ne veut plus rien rentrer depuis mercredi même si 'il m'affichent comme Calypso2000 en bas à gauche que des mails rentrent...



Oui dans ton cas ... yahoo. Quand tu relève tes mails et rapatrie dans ton ordi ou igphone ou ipad, alors il est marqué comme lu ou même supprimé du serveur si tu l'as paramétré pour. Alors c'est normal mail ne le prenne pas !


----------



## U2forever (7 Août 2010)

Malheureusement meme quand les messages ne sont pas encore sur les iPhone ou iPad, mail sur Mac les voit mais ne les affiche pas....le pire est que jetais absent je n'ai pas touche a l'ordo depuis mercredi!

Y a t il un lien avec le fait que le système  pop ne soit plus dans Yahoo gratuit mais que dans le plus payant?

En tout cas je tente de creer une adresse gmail pour l instant ça marche sur les 3 machines mais même le transfert de Yahoo vers gmail ne marche pas...


----------



## Aliboron (7 Août 2010)

U2forever a dit:


> Y a t il un lien avec le fait que le système  pop ne soit plus dans Yahoo gratuit mais que dans le plus payant ?


En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un compte gratuit Yahoo.fr et ça fonctionne normalement aussi bien à l'envoi qu'à la réception en POP. Bon, j'utilise Entourage et pas Mail mais je ne pense pas que ça ait une grosse importance sur ce plan, on peut dire que ça ne doit pas venir de chez Yahoo (c'est quoi au fait cette histoire de compte payant ?)


----------



## Fmparis (7 Août 2010)

Bon alors .... déjà la réparation des autorisations... si ça marche pas, alors vérifier dans le préférences la plist etc. etc. 

par pascalformac :

rappel
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau   par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur:   plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans   certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la   bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver   certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists   sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## U2forever (7 Août 2010)

Merci Fmparis,

malgrès une répération des autorisations, il y a bien un problème avec yahoo...mon adresse gmail nouvellement créée semble avoir un fonctionnement clair et même plus rapide que yahoo quant à l'arrivée d'un mail sur mes différents outils (macbook, ipad et iphone), je vais donc rester sur celle pour l'instant n'yant pas envie de tenter le grand bazar de la reinstallation même si j'ai Time Machine, je préfère assurer.

Merci pour toute ces infos, je les garde en note.

Julien


----------



## guvnite (7 Août 2010)

bonjour,
je viens de rentrer de congés et je suis confronté au même problème ... :mouais: 
Je n'ai rien modifier mais depuis le 2 aout je n'ai plus les messages affichés dans mail, pourtant lors de la relève du courrier il m'indique un nombre de message correspondant à celui que j'ai en réalité en passant par yahoo mail ??? 
Ce que je ne comprend pas c que j'ai 4 adresses yahoo (moi, ma femme et mes deux enfants) et je ne rencontre le probleme que sur les adresses de ma femme et moi, celles qui sont le plus utilisées. J'ai fait un test en envoyant un mail "essai" avec une photo à ces 4 adresses, et bien en relevant les messages par mail, sur les boites de mes enfants j'ai bien le message mais sur la  mienne et celle de ma femme, non !! je comprend pas ... Les configurations des boites mails sont les mêmes pour les 4 ...
si quelqu'un a une idée, en tout les cas, j'ai envoyé un message à l'assistance de yahoo pour savoir si ca venait de chez eux ...


----------



## Fmparis (7 Août 2010)

Eh bien.... vu que au fil de la discussion ce n'est que du yahoo alors il me paraît aussi que le problème vient bien de chez eux ! Avez-vous essayé de jeter un coup d'&#339;il sur les paramètres/préférences de votre compte yahoo (non pas dans mail, mais online dans le webmail) ? Peut-être que vous trouverez quelque chose.


----------



## kinekely (8 Août 2010)

J'ai lu et relu tous vos messages , mais je suis sur hotmail et le matin quand je relève mon courrier , je peux voir afficher 10 messages et n'en recevoir que 5 , je recherche dans gmail 2 et je ne retrouve pas les 5 autres , où peuvent ils bien se cacher ? Vos explications sont certainement très claires pour des pro mais peut être qu'ils y en a qui ont un peu de temps pour m'expliquer ce que je dois faire pas à pas !! et je sais qu'il y en a merci .


----------



## Fmparis (8 Août 2010)

kinekely a dit:


> J'ai lu et relu tous vos messages , mais je suis sur hotmail et le matin quand je relève mon courrier , je peux voir afficher 10 messages et n'en recevoir que 5 , je recherche dans gmail 2 et je ne retrouve pas les 5 autres , où peuvent ils bien se cacher ? Vos explications sont certainement très claires pour des pro mais peut être qu'ils y en a qui ont un peu de temps pour m'expliquer ce que je dois faire pas à pas !! et je sais qu'il y en a merci .



Peut-être une explication... à vérifier : des 10 messages peut-être que 5 sont considérés comme spam et donc ont été placés dans le dossier spam du serveur. Il y a sans doute un réglage à faire dans les préférences du serveur pour choisir de relever aussi les mails du dossier spam.  J'ai vu que sur yahoo on peut le faire dans le préférences des réglages pop. Sur mon mail privé aussi, quoi que, là je le relève mais il sont placés dans le dossier spam et non dans la boîte de réception. Regarde dans les réglages de gmail !


----------



## guvnite (8 Août 2010)

Me concernant j'ai vérifier non seulement les réglages sur le serveur de yahoo, mais aussi les paramétrages concernant les spams ... bref tout devrait être relevé et apparaitre ... mais non, pourtant avant le 2 aout cela fonctionnait parfaitement ...


----------



## JeryNS (8 Août 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous, adresse yahoo qui ne relève pas les mail dans l'application Mail alors que sur le webmail ça marche, ainsi que sur mon iPhone... 

Ca me fait ça depuis le 28 juillet, je viens de m'en rendre compte, je suis rentré de vacance hier.

Ca me rassure de voir que je suis pas le seul à avoir ce souci...

Mais c'est vrai que ce qui est bizarre, c'est que je suis parti le 24 juillet et mes mails sont relevés dans l'application jusqu'au 28 juillet, depuis plus rien...


----------



## Fmparis (8 Août 2010)

comme ça a été dit plus haut cela doit être ou semble être un problème spécifique à yahoo ... peut-être que guvnite a reçu un retour de l'assistance yahoo pour partager avec vous. D'ailleurs ça a l'air d'avoir commencé pour vous tous à peu près au même moment.

C'est apparemment un problème distinct de celui qui rencontre kinekely qui semble plus à un souci avec des mails considérés comme spam et donc signalés mais non relevés.


----------



## U2forever (8 Août 2010)

bonjour, même si j'ai joué bourrin en changeant d'adresse mail, vu que j'attends des mails importants, je eux pas rester sur une solution non fiable, j'ai a plusieurs reprise entendu parler du systeme POP qui est devenu payant. est ce sur cela que se base apple mail?

est ce difféent sur les mobiles apple?

je n'y connais pas grand chose dans tout ces termes, imap, pop, httc et compagnie mais est ce une piste de réflexion?

en tout cas, c'est curieux surtout si on est plusieurs et en décalé en plus...

Julien


----------



## Fmparis (8 Août 2010)

U2forever a dit:


> bonjour, même si j'ai joué bourrin en changeant d'adresse mail, vu que j'attends des mails importants, je eux pas rester sur une solution non fiable, j'ai a plusieurs reprise entendu parler du systeme POP qui est devenu payant. est ce sur cela que se base apple mail?
> 
> est ce difféent sur les mobiles apple?
> 
> ...



Non je ne crois pas que se soit par là ! Déjà que comme attesté par quelqu'un d'autre le protocole pop n'est pas payant (je viens en plus de regarder sur un compte yahoo). Pop et imap sont différents dans leur manière de gérer le courrier entre ta messagerie locale et le serveur. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste pour en parler d'avantage. Grosso modo je te donne un exemple : j'ai deux comptes un pop et autre imap. L'imap fait la syncro en temps réel, soit si j'efface un mail ou le déplace de dossier dans mail alors au même moment sur le serveur le mail en question est supprimé ou déplacé également. Si je fais la même chose sur le compte pop, cela n'affecte pas le serveur. Les mails supprimés sont toujours sur le serveur pendant un mois (sauf si tu décides de les supprimer aussi ce qui est il me semble l'option par défaut).   

Une fois de plus si tu lis attentivement le post et tu verras que c'est essentiellement un problème avec yahoo et qu'il s'est présenté à peu près au même moment pour tous. Donc ça semble fort à un changement effectué par yahoo sur leurs serveurs et que affecte la gestion de relève de mail. La bonne piste si je peux me permettre, c'est déjà d'essayer de contacter l'assistance yahoo comme d'autres pour voir ce qu'ils disent   ! Bonne journée 

PS: si cela peut t'aider à comprendre http://www.6ma.fr/tuto/email+differences+entre+pop+imap-90


----------



## U2forever (8 Août 2010)

Merci pour toutes ces infos en tout cas.

A la lumière de tes éléments, je partage ton avis, ca vient de yahoo qui a modifié quelque chose...

tant pis je leur fais des infidélités avec gmail qui pour l'instant fonctionne même mieux que yahoo.

Merci et bonne journée,

Julien


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Août 2010)

J'ai moi aussi ce problème : Compte yahoo! (Fr) et aucun mails rapatriés dans "Mail" depuis le 6/08 et pourtant ceux-ci sont bel et bien présents via l'interface de consultation yahoo!

Je ne touche donc à rien, c'est mieux et j'attends 

A+

PS: zut, j'allais souscrire à une notification/mail de ce sujet


----------



## JeryNS (8 Août 2010)

J'ai rien compris, tout à l'heure j'ai bidouillé et là ben ça remarche, les mails s'affichent à nouveau dans l'application Mail, même si je les ai déjà lu et relevé sur l'iPhone. 

En fait ce que j'ai fait, c'est que j'ai créé une adresse gmail et je voulais mettre en place un transfert entre l'adresse gmail et l'adresse yahoo, ce que j'ai fait, mais comme ça ne marchait pas bien, j'ai annulé le transfert et là surprise l'affichage des mail s'est remis à marcher. Par contre, tout les mails que j'ai recu depuis le 28 juillet (date à laquelle le problème est apparu) ont disparu (ce n'est pas grave, il n'y avait rien d'important, je les avait déjà lu sur le webmail yahoo...). 


Voilà depuis tout marche bien, je me suis envoyé plein de mail à moi même pour voir et j'ai même recu des mail extérieurs et ils s'affichent bien comme avant.


----------



## guvnite (9 Août 2010)

JeryNS a dit:


> J'ai rien compris, tout à l'heure j'ai bidouillé et là ben ça remarche, les mails s'affichent à nouveau dans l'application Mail, même si je les ai déjà lu et relevé sur l'iPhone.
> 
> En fait ce que j'ai fait, c'est que j'ai créé une adresse gmail et je voulais mettre en place un transfert entre l'adresse gmail et l'adresse yahoo, ce que j'ai fait, mais comme ça ne marchait pas bien, j'ai annulé le transfert et là surprise l'affichage des mail s'est remis à marcher. Par contre, tout les mails que j'ai recu depuis le 28 juillet (date à laquelle le problème est apparu) ont disparu (ce n'est pas grave, il n'y avait rien d'important, je les avait déjà lu sur le webmail yahoo...).
> 
> ...




Et bien je viens de réaliser exactement la même opération pour mes deux comptes yahoo présentant le problème: j'ai d'abord mis en place le transfert vers une adresse gmail, envoyé un mail d'essai pour valider le transfert (qui fonctionnait correctement) puis annulé le transfert, et là, miracle mail m'a récupéré tout les messages ... 
vraiment très bizarre ... :mouais:

edit à 11h08: ben finalement c pas aussi résolu que je le pensais ... y a encore des soucis !!!


----------



## JeryNS (9 Août 2010)

Oui c'est vraiment bizarre quand même... Moi depuis hier et ce que j'ai bidouillé, tout remarche, j'ai pas de soucie, même la relève automatique toutes les 15 min. 

Soit je suis chanceux, soit yahoo a "réparé" le problème...


----------



## guvnite (9 Août 2010)

ben en fait en cherchant un peu, je pense avoir trouvé d'ou cela venait: en fait de la configuration de systeme pop avec ou sans les spams: si je mets sans les spams, ca marche, mais si je mets transfert pop avec les spams, ca marche pas ... donc la tout remarche , ouf !!!


----------



## JeryNS (9 Août 2010)

Oui c'est possible que ça soit lié à cela, même si dans mon cas, j'avais toujours exclu les Spam du POP donc je ne comprend pas... 
M'enfin c'est réglé donc ne cherchons pas !


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2010)

Le service Mail de Yahoo! ne fonctionne pas à ce moment précis.

A+


----------



## Claireffe (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu plus ou moins tous les messages sur le sujet. Je rencontre le même problème avec une adresse free. 
J'ai deux comptes : free et gmail. J'ai créé gmail après avoir créé le compte free. Or depuis plusieurs semaines, je ne reçois plus aucun message sur le compte free. Quand je me connecte directement sur free.fr, je peux lire mes messages, qui sont affichés en "non lus".
J'ai tenté de supprimer la boîte mails free et même ça, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?
D'avance merci !
Claire


----------



## Aliboron (10 Août 2010)

Claireffe a dit:


> .../... depuis plusieurs semaines, je ne reçois plus aucun message sur le compte free. Quand je me connecte directement sur free.fr, je peux lire mes messages, qui sont affichés en "non lus".


Et si tu crées un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X (dans les préférences système "Comptes") puis que tu ouvres une session avec ce nouveau compte, tout propre, si tu paramètres ton compte free dans Mail qu'observes-tu ? Et si tu fais un test avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird, par exemple) qu'observes-tu ?


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Août 2010)

Ok, tout refonctionne pour moi sana avoir rien change. Panne de rapatriement des mails sur 5 jours.

A+


----------



## astronaute58 (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
je viens de lire attentivement cette discussion et si je comprends bien le probleme viendrait de Yahoo
Hors j'ai un souci analogue mais je n'ai pas de compte chez Yahoo mais chez Free : j'ai acheté (d'occasion) un imac et il fonctionne à merveille exeption faite de l'appli "Mail".
Au démarrage aucun souci, il m'affiche tous mes messages et les reçoit au fur et à mesure etc Mais dès que j'ai éteind l'ordi et que je 'ai rallumé à nouveau : rien ne va plus !
Je le voit effectivement relever le courrier mais aucun n'ai affiché dans la fenetre de réception ???
Par contre les mails arrivent toujours correctement sur mon ancien Mac avec l'application "Mail".
Quelqu'un a-t-il une piste ?
Merci par avance,
Astronaute58


----------



## dbi75 (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le meme probleme.
J'ai un reseau avec plusieurs Macs.
Je releve la meme boite mail (POP) d'un serveur mail sur 4 macs.
Sur 2 d'entres eux, la relève se fait avec Mail, et elle s'est arrétée (comme pour vous), l'un au 8 Octobre et pour l'autre au 12 octobre. Impossible de relever apres ces dates, j'ai meme supprimer le compte et recréé un nouveau compte (identique), c'est pareil, il s'arrete au memes dates.
Curieusement, sur les 2 autres, je relève cette meme boite avec thunderbird, et la tout marche bien... aucune interruption, les mails sont relevés sans probleme...
Je conclu qu'il s'agit d'un probleme lié à l'application Mail...? Mais impossible de savoir comment faire pour règler ce probleme ?


----------



## Aceste (31 Octobre 2010)

bonjour, moi aussi mail ne fonctionne plus depuis hier, alors que je n'ai rien fais dessus.
Je suis sur gmail.
quelqu'un aurait une idée ?
meric


----------



## dbi75 (10 Novembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fini par trouver la solution.
En fait, j'ai repéré la date à partir de laquelle Mail ne relevait plus les messages.
J'ai supprimé directement sur le serveur (webmail) tous les messages du jour en question, ainsi que le jour d'avant, et celui d'après (histoire de faire propre) et comme par miracle tout est reparti comme avant !...
J'espere en avoir aidé certains... moi cela faisait 1 mois que je cherchais ...


----------



## lhallier (14 Février 2011)

"Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1 «*

Mail n affichent plus mes messages entrants, sauf le flux RSS Apple.
Je viens de reparamètrer Mail dans une session Invité, Ok Mail m a relevé tous mes messages.
Maintenant comment faire pour réparer ma session principale, sachant que j ai fait beaucoup de choses: Reconstruit les Bal, reparamètré Mail plusieurs fois, réinstallé OSX 10.5.8 mais avec Time Machine??? s il y a un bug je l ai réinstallé Comment mettre le doigt dessus?
Que faire?


----------



## lhallier (15 Février 2011)

J ai solutionné mom pb. A partir du moment où Mail fonctionne normalement sur ma session «**Invité*«* c est le dossier Mail de ma session principale qui est en cause. J ai donc remplacé ce dossier foireux par celui en bon état. J ai récupéré sur le dossier foireux les fichiers: Mailboxes, Signatures pour ne pas à avoir à reconfigurer. Je pense que c était le fichiers INBOX.mbox qui était malade et qui refuser d afficher mes mails rentrants, Sent Mess lui fonctionnait.
En tout cas çà fonctionne.


----------

